# fry in with adults?



## Titan (Dec 4, 2006)

I was just wondering if someone could give me a little info on fry growth. My question is when can my platy fry be put in with the adults. I ask this because it looks like I will be needing my breeding tank soon. Two of my females look pregnant, the one I think is ready to pop. If someone could help it would be greatley appreciated. thanks in advance.
   :fish:


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

They can be put in the main tank when they are big enough NOT to fit in the largest fishes mouth. A lot depends on how long that will be. If you have lots of plant cover and hiding places you can try it but you might still lose a few.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I find platys grow extremely slow too!( compared to guppies)


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Every one has diferent oppinions. I have had some mollies grow realy fast and others very slow. It depends on water qualitly, food, temp and genetics.


----------

